# Hussein Family Tree - A Joke...



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Sent to me by my brother, this is too good NOT to post...Read
on after his list for the ones I came up with.


Now that Uday & Qusay have been eliminated, a lot of the
lesser-known family members are coming to the attention of American authorities.

Among the brothers:

Sooflay ............the restauranteur
Guday...............the half-Australian brother
Huray...............the sports fanatic
Sashay..............the gay brother
Kuntay & Kintay.....the twins from the African mother
Sayhay..............the baseball player
Ojay................the stalker/murderer
Gulay...............the singer/entertainer
Ebay................the internet czar
Biliray.............the country music star
Ecksray.............the radiologist
Puray...............the blender factory owner
Regay...............the half-Jamaican brother
Tupay...............the one with bad hair

Among the sisters:

Pusay...............the 'loose' 22 yr old
Lattay..............the coffee shop owner
Bufay...............the 300 pound sister
Dushay..............the clean sister
Phayray.............the zoo worker in the gorilla house
Sapheway............the grocery store owner
Ollay...............the half-mexican sister
Gudlay..............the prostitute

More will no doubt be discovered.

(Chiffy Note: I added these...)

Bukay...The Florist
Cootay...The one with lice
Eureekay...The Gold Miner
Freakay...The Nite Clubber
Goofay...The one born after a visit to Disney
Minnay...His twin sister
Jayjay...The one named after Jimmy Walker
Coupay...The one conceived in a Cadillac
Loofay...The one conceived after mom exfoliated
Mooday...The one with perpetual PMS
Nooday...The artist’s model
Poofay...The magician’s assistant
Rookay...The one conceived behind Sadaam’s back with the young hockey player
Tougay...The one who lives an EXTREMELY alternative lifestyle
Vouvray...The one conceived after a wine tasting dinner. (Take
my word for it – it’s possible.)
Otay...The one named after Buckwheat from the Little Rascals
Youhay...The dyslexic one
Doupray...The religious one (this one’s a REAL zealot)
Snootay...The one who thinks she’s all that and a bag of chips
Zoolay...The one who likes animals...I mean REALLY likes them


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Youhay... The dyslexic one


On the day of their demise, Keith Olberman of MSNBC looked right in the camera and lead his show with:

"Uday and Qusay are ed-day."

I fell out of my chair


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Kyle - empty your mailbox already!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

It is empty. I swear!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

He Chiff! Now yours is full I sent a reply to your first PM, typed a response to the second and now your box is full


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I have no PM's at all!!

 . o O (What the heck did you expect - no one replies to me _in public_ who the heck would send me a pm????  )

E-mail me if you like: [email protected]


----------

